# Fadogia Agrestis - Test Booster



## stonemuscle (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm reading some amazing stuff about this HCGenerate. It's out of stock everywhere, but all I can found about it on Internet are good reviews and good posts in forums.

Since it's out of stock people are saying that it's main ingredient, Fadogia Agrestis, has very similar effect (boosts libido, helps recover after cycles, stimulates testicles to produce more sperm...) People claim it can be used even during cycles to recover testicle shinking.

So I started searching for similar products, and I found three of them: Nutrabolics Hemotest, Omega Sports T-Force, and Man Primal Male.

Did anyone tried these products?


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

only hcgenerate has a good effective dose of fadogia 1000mg per serving,,,,its strong ,easily the best test supp out there but too pricey at 60 quid.............the other good supp with fadogia in is from the same company as hcgenerate ,,its called bridge 41 quid from predator nutrition .


----------



## stonemuscle (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if someone shows me before/after blood tests of FSH or Free Test... I'd believe the product wasn't a scam...


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> if someone shows me before/after blood tests of FSH or Free Test... I'd believe the product wasn't a scam...


Are you talking about Fadogia or HCGenerate?

/edit

I found some blood tests for Fadogia (before/after) and HCGenerate (after a heavy cycle).

Fadogia

HCGenerate


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am 1 day out from finishing a tub of HCGenerate. I started it on my third week of SD as it had loads of feedback, and I also in the rep section of the NTBM forums asked the question, of people using it alongside a cycle as it has a great ability to prevent or limit shutdown and maintain levels while 'on'.

I have absolutely no doubt that my recovery (used Nolva in PCT too) was vastly improved from any standard SERM protocol PCT I have followed before by using this.

I had a nightmare cycle as I fell ill around the 12th day as tings were starting to kick in and struggled to train at all or consume the calories I had planned but believe I avoided harsh shutdown by starting HCGenerate from the 14th day.

No bloodwork I am afraid so it is all only opinion and based on 'feelings' such as mood, libido, appetite, training and strength etc

Good product!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it ok to take whilst competing in natural competitions


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Both, Fadogia and HCGenerate are not banned by any association. (as far as i know!)


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent can u post up links for the place where I can read into and purchase it?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

kev1 said:


> Excellent can u post up links for the place where I can read into and purchase it?


US: http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/store/Test-boosting-PCT/-HCGenerate-p45.html

UK: http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-hcgenerate-150-caps.cfm


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

There will be stock again very soon.


----------

